# When should we have meetings?



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

It's come up in conversations a couple of times and I know we have at least a few people that consistently work on Sundays. I'd like to get everyone's feedback on what day and when works best for everyone. Should we stick with Sunday's at 1pm, or mix it up a bit?

The poll is set to close on Sunday.


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks so much for making a poll if the meetings are always to be on Sunday I will never be able to attend. I was stoked to find a local club with active membership and if we could have even a portion of the meetings on Saturday I would love to contribute. I would also like to possibly host at some point.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks Tugg for posting this for me. since we're having a meeting this Sunday, we really need folks to respond. based on what i'm seeing, might be good to alternate sat and sun


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

When I first joined the club, the meetings were always on Saturday.

I think we need to mix it up a bit.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree, Mike. i've put a link on fishbox....hoping non-members will take the poll...we need to get participation up even if we just meet at a restaurant since it can be overwhelming to host


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

weather people say it may rain Sunday.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Joey,

We get our hands and floors wet all the time. A little rain shouldn't hurt us. I have a cheap rain poncho I will bring just in case.

Of course, lightning is a different story.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

If we're helping take down a pond, shouldn't we already be assuming we'll be soaked?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

shame on you CrownMan and Tugg, you know Joey is made of sugar and spice and will melt!!!

luv ya Joey.....


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cold weather and rain don't mix for me. I'll just sit in the lawn chair and say okay you little helpers move that there, and that stone 3mm to the right. just a little more perfect. I'll be the next amano but for land gardening, and my teacher will be michael.


----------

